# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Van Zijl (Groningen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Van Zijl

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Therapeuticum Lemminkäinen, Huisartsen, Groningen

Adres: Noorderhaven 32, Groningen

Website: www.therapeuticumlemminkainen.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Van Zijl*

----------

